# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  Project Kuiper, satellite constellation, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.jobs/projectkuiper

Project Kuiper on Wikipedia

Kuiper Systems on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon planning 3,236-satellite constellation for internet connectivity"

by Caleb Henry
April 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon wants to launch thousands of satellites so it can offer broadband internet from space"

by Michael Sheetz
April 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon seeks permission to launch 3.2K broadband satellites as Kuiper initiative moves ahead"

by Bevin Fletcher
July 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon will establish a new headquarters for its Kuiper satellite broadband project"

by Darrell Etherington
December 18, 2019

----------


## Braceletto

The aerospace industry has been trying to do this for the past 25 years (Orbcomm, Iridium, etc). With the advent of inexpensive small satellites it's getting more possible. I don't understand their business model however, because fiber land line connections are way less expensive and way more reliable.

 Many cities in developed nations already have gigabit fiber and the number is growing rapidly. Perhaps what they are banking on is bringing high speed internet to third world countries but land line connectivity is growing rapidly there as well. Most of even the poorest third world countries now have cellular service as well.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon unveiled a 'breakthrough' Kuiper satellite-internet dish antenna that's 1/3 the size of SpaceX's Starlink device"

by Dave Mosher
December 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk blasts Jeff Bezos’ Amazon, alleging effort to ‘hamstring’ SpaceX’s Starlink satellite internet"

by Michael Sheetz
January 26, 2021

Starlink, satellite constellation, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon taps ULA as first launch provider for Project Kuiper satellite constellation"

by Darrell Etherington
April 19, 2021

United Launch Alliance

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon acquires Facebook's satellite internet team, bolstering its efforts to compete with SpaceX"

by Tyler Sonnemaker 
July 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon’s Project Kuiper will launch two prototype satellites by the end of 2022"

by Igor Bonifacic
November 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Project Kuiper announces plans and launch provider for prototype satellites"

November 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Project Kuiper: fast, affordable broadband for unserved & underserved communities

Dec 16, 2021




> Amazon’s Project Kuiper is an initiative to increase global broadband access through a constellation of satellites in low Earth orbit. In this video, residents and small business owners in Cle Elum, Washington share how their community is affected by limited broadband access, and Project Kuiper team members share more about their mission is to deliver fast, affordable broadband to unserved and underserved communities around the world.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon signs massive rocket deal with 3 firms, including Bezos’ Blue Origin, to launch internet satellites"

by Michael Sheetz
April 5, 2022

"Amazon makes historic launch investment to advance Project Kuiper"

April 5, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon will open 172,000-square-foot Project Kuiper internet satellite factory"

by Annie Palmer
October 27, 2022

----------

